# Burned By Heater



## Punkie (Sep 7, 2010)

my poor 2inch rbp got burned by the tank heater over night. now the top of it is blackish and its eye looks like its peeling off. what should i do? is it going to go away on its own? will it lose its eye?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Punkie said:


> my poor 2inch rbp got burned by the tank heater over night. now the top of it is blackish and its eye looks like its peeling off. what should i do? is it going to go away on its own? will it lose its eye?


Id just wait and see. I doubt it will lose an eye but it could be damaged. Just keep the water clean and it should heal in no time. If the p's hang by the heater you may want to move it or get a heater guard so it doesnt happen again.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He should be alright just keep an eye on him. It will have a scar but other then that it should be ok.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Punkie said:


> my poor 2inch rbp got burned by the tank heater over night. now the top of it is blackish and its eye looks like its peeling off. what should i do? is it going to go away on its own? will it lose its eye?


Same thing happened to my one of my baby RBPs yesterday. It rammed into the heater when it was scared and got a nasty burn on it's side. I just used MELAFIX and it looked as if it healed over night. I would suggest you use MELAFIX because it is completly safe for all fish and does not cloud water just read to instructions on the bottle.Also you may want to turn the heat up to 80 to prevent infections from growing and buy a heater guard. e-mail me about it's status if it this doesn't work.


----------

